# can I feed my betta (and guppies) house flies?



## kamez (Nov 12, 2010)

i've heard betta fish eat insects. does anyone think i shouldn't feed it flies?


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I heard of people doing this, catching flies and putting them in tanks...as long as you don't use any fly chemicals they could have got into it should be Ok...They might be a bit big though! lol bettas will have to nibble it. You mean like a black horsefly right?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

no i wouldnt. they could carry parasites or things it cought outside... like doggy poo and stuff.... i wouldnt... no way.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhh good point neelie!! I didn't think of that...


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Also, I think they'd be a bit too hairy lol.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

it's really gross to watch too, the fish rip the live fly apart till they swallow it.... really nasty


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

bettablue said:


> it's really gross to watch too, the fish rip the live fly apart till they swallow it.... really nasty


Not a good image to have while I'm eating...

You could get flightless fruit flies at a petstore, those don't run the risk of picking up anything bad.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can buy a culture of fruit flies from PetCo.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Not a good image to have while I'm eating...
> 
> You could get flightless fruit flies at a petstore, those don't run the risk of picking up anything bad.


haha sorry! :lol:


----------



## kamez (Nov 12, 2010)

um, not the horse fly, i was thinking of feeding the houseflies that we kill when they find their way indoors to the fish. ....

but yes, the fruit flies sound like a good idea


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

My dad puts flies in his tank. Black skirt tetra's love' em.


----------

